# Motorhomes Welcome - can I believe my eyes!!!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A sign which actually says, "*Motorhomes Welcome*"!!!! 8O  

See >> here << for a Google Map and brief details.

Address:-

The Gay Dog
Baughton
Earls Croome
Worcestershire
WR8 9DQ

Dave

P.S. Very pleasant new owners, and the sign has only been up a fortnight so not on Google Street View.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Welcome*

Must be catching, as this hote, recently featured on "The Hotel Inspector" offers the same.

www.thelenchfordinn.co.uk - again in the Worcester area.

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Now you're in trouble Russell. Obviously on a very low cost ISP package, your link has caused them to exceed their bandwidth. Oooops......
Gerry


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Rose and Crown, Lyng, Somerset. TA3 ****

Whilst on the way to our favourite site in Somerset along the main road in Lyng (A361) we noticed that there was a sigh outside the Rose and Crown advising ..."Motorhomes.....if you eat here you can stay the night". 
Can't say what the food is like or the cost!!!
From the road it looks very tidy with large car parking.

On the other hand there is a CL within 1/2 mile at £10 per night.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Now you're in trouble Russell. Obviously on a very low cost ISP package, your link has caused them to exceed their bandwidth. Oooops......
> Gerry


Or maybe it was Alex Pollizzi on the "Hotel Inspector" with millions of viewers!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good for them all.

I suspect that some enterprising pub managers have seen the rise in the number of MHs on the road and want a small share of the action. All power to their elbow and I hope it catches on.

Thanks For the addresses.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Pooley Bridge in at Ullswater in the lake district has "Camper Vans Welcome" written on their sign and van. Big car park and walking distance to the lakeside. 3 pubs in falling distance of each other.

On boys trips in a VW we always turf up at pubs and just ask if we can stay the night and drink lots of beer here. Never been turned away. Even had a couple that let us put tents up in the garden as well!

Havent tried it in the Kontiki with MRs D as we tent to want to get away from it all but any landlord would be daft to turn you away just to park overnight in the car park.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The last two pubs at which we overnighted even offered to run an electricity cable out of the window to us.

They did not advertise motorhomers as being welcome, we just turned up and asked and had smashing meals at both of them.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Have enrolled with www.motorhomestopover.co.uk and used a couple of them and they did exactly what it said on the tin  and certainly infinitely better value than the Winchsombe C& CC site we recently found ourselves forced into @ £23/night :roll:
As an aside, we concluded that that site and the staff there were ex-CC :evil:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've heard the PEAK INN in Castleton Derbyshire is hoping to attract us and any business. It is the way forwards as the smoking ban etc is changing the clientell for the better if landlords open their eyes.

PERHAPS MHF might form a data base of stops as recommended by members?? NUKE????????


----------

